# Oscar's new bed



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I bought my Manx cat Oscar a new bed the other day, I think he likes it, what do you think?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

He's so precious!!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh thankyou, he is a rescue cat........these people let their cats wander freely and get pregnant they took the kittens and dumped them and set their dogs on them. I kept Oscar and my sister has the other kitten, we found another one on the road that had been hit by a car why can't people be responsible and desex their animals or at least keep them under control so that they don't breed, obviously I am so thankful to have Oscar he is my baby and I love him more than anything but I will never get the sight of the run over kitten out of my head..... it was so pretty four white socks and a rich pinky brown colour with medium length hair. I will always give Oscar the best life that I can, I wish I could have saved the poor kitten that got run over, I could not have kept it but I would have until I found it a good home......


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Theworld needs more people like you.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Thankyou, that means a lot to me, when ever an animal is in need I always do whatever I can to help it no matter what, I just think that if I don't help it who else will. I find it the most rewarding thing ever to make a difference to a life....


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Same here. ridiculous story time? i think sooo.. when i was like 12 my mom had a moon flower plant in the back yard and we always got those huge green catapillars on them, and she always killed them! i went and i took 1and decided to save it, and one windy day i was out on the porch playing with joe, and the wind blew superrrrrrrrr hard, and blew him into a rose bush  he was bleeding all over, weird green blood, and i was cry so hard....i decided to never have another squishy pet again...


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I used to have a cat named Oscar...

Re-homed him last week.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

OMG mistersmom that is so caring to rescue the catapillars, I thought I was the only one that did that sort of thing! I used to rescue butterflys or moths that I found with tattered wings that could no longer fly and keep them in a fish tank and pick flowers full of nectar for them when I was younger.

I also hand reared an orphaned baby (wild) rat a couple of years ago, her name is Pumpkin and I still have her because I kept her as a pet in case someone hurt her if I released her! She is around two and a half years old now and is blind in both eyes (because of her age) but she is completely happy and knows her way around her cage. She is also as affectionate as any cat and loooooves a scratch under her chin and will roll onto her side so I can stroke her belly. So many people think I am crazy for rescuing a wild rat when they are considered 'pests' but Pumpkin is no different to the domestic rats in the pet shop. She was barely a week old when I found her crying in our car she because she had either been abandoned or her parents had been killed. I just couldn't stand her suffering so I did what I always do in a situation like that, I do everything I can to help.

I have also hand raised a couple of house/wild mice because a kookaburra killed their parents. I named them muffin and cupcake and also kept them as pets, they were every bit as tame and affectionate as Pumpkin. I have hand raised over 100 orphaned birds both wild and domestic, cared for wild lizards that had various injuries until they were well enough to be released again, rescued so many wild birds and animals that have been hit by cars/attacked by pets or whatever and nursed them back to health and released them again. The list goes on. Pretty much every pet that I own is rescued that includes 200+ birds (mostly budgies), my horse who is terribly dangerous and was sent for slaughter but was rescued at the last minute and I took her on when the next few owners could not control her. My cat Oscar who I have now owned for 5 years, my mice and rats are rescues. In fact the only animals that I have that weren't really rescues are the bettas but considering the rubbish that most (not all but most) pet shop staff tell people and the conditions that they are often kept in as a result I guess in a way.........

Just thought I would share all that, oh and of course I am vegan too so basically I spend my life doing everything that I can to make the world a better place for animals


----------

